# Driver left holding the bag after accident



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*Uber driver runs into insurance issues after accident:*
http://fox6now.com/2016/12/21/cover...er-runs-into-insurance-issues-after-accident/








Wojciechowski was told Uber's insurance would cover the damage to the vehicle she hit, but not the damage to her own car. The damage on Wojciechowski's car was about $4,000.

*watch the video for happy ending (lucky)


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

American Family is very anti rideshare. I would stay away from them in general and especially if someone is doing rideshare. In any state.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

American Family could have, and should have, stood their ground. She has no idea how lucky she is. 

It's amazing to me that someone would propose to drive strangers around for money and not thoroughly research their idea before acting on it. She is exactly the type of driver Uber wants, 'I just hop in my car and get money!'. Until something goes wrong, then she cries about it on television and gets her way. It's ignorant fools like this that wreck things for everybody.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> American Family could have, and should have, stood their ground. She has no idea how lucky she is.
> 
> It's amazing to me that someone would propose to drive strangers around for money and not thoroughly research their idea before acting on it. She is exactly the type of driver Uber wants, 'I just hop in my car and get money!'. Until something goes wrong, then she cries about it on television and gets her way. It's ignorant fools like this that wreck things for everybody.


I believe you're 100% correct. If if wasn't for the news report it would've been highly unlikely American Family would cover this accident. They must not what any bad coverage especially this time of year.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> It's amazing to me that someone would propose to drive strangers around for money and not thoroughly research their idea before acting on it. She is exactly the type of driver Uber wants, 'I just hop in my car and get money!'.


I feel the exact same way and post identical thoughts.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And the rest of AmFam's customers get rate increases to cover the cost of her business risk.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"You could be sitting at your kitchen table with the app turned on and a tree falls on your car, why should Uber be buying your physical damage coverage?" said John Clarke, the senior VP of marketing for James River Insurance Company.

Quote of the day.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

njn said:


> "You could be sitting at your kitchen table with the app turned on and a tree falls on your car, why should Uber be buying your physical damage coverage?" said John Clarke, the senior VP of marketing for James River Insurance Company.
> 
> Quote of the day.


Yeah what a ****** bag huh?


----------

